# New Kayak Is born



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

The New Pinnacle "Elite" has hit the market by storm.

I have been fortunate enough to watch this fishing kayak's development and finally the birth of( in my opinion) the best fishing kayak to hit the market. There is more exciting news, the kayak is now being manufactured by one of South Africa's leading kayak manufacturers Kayak Centre. My first look at the finished product got me jumping up and down with excitement, the finishes on this kayak are superb!

After placing my order, I was able to take the kayak out run it through a few tests...

A look at the Changes

1. The first major change on the kayak is the length. The older boat was 4.3m and the new Pinnacle "Elite" is 4.85m - you know what this means "Speed". The old Kayak was amongst the fastest but now it has been taken to a whole new level.
2. The Hull - there are 2 changes to the hull which has also increased the ultimate speed of the boat. The V on the hull has been sharpened and reshaped to hit the water at exactly the correct angle regardless of the weight on board. There is no pushing of water rather a cutting and deflecting. The other change is the Rudder protector and Rudder they are way less bulky in diameter and size lessening the drag in the water.








3. The Back hatches have been reshaped with moulded lips that stop rushing water from getting into the hatches








4. The tail finishes in a point as opposed to the square cut.








5. The Seat - This is one of the best redesigns as the new seat shape is super comfortable and well moulded for added comfor.








6. Hatch and lid have also been changed - The hatch lid has a way tighter fit stopping water from entering in. The hatch is still big allowing space to fit even bigger rods .
7. The front section of the kayak has also changed - it has way less volume on the width which has reduced the overall weight of the kayak. There is still a rocker but it is way sharper and positioned at the front of the Kayak which helps it retain its brilliant wave riding ability which Pinnacle is well known for.








8. The weight of the Elite is +-27kgs as opposed to the old model which was +-30kgs this is largely due to the overall volume of the kayak decreasing.

Taking it to the water

As I hit the water and my Bum hit the seat I could already feel a difference! Playing around in the waves proved that the new Pinnacle has retained its brilliant wave riding ability. I thought that due to the added length it might have some difficulty but it came out tops. The kayak still goes over the waves as opposed to through the wave which has a 2 fold benefit, firstly you retain your momentum approaching the next wave and secondly you stay dry which is great for winter fishing!

I must say the Elite is fast! You can feel the ease in your paddle stroke, it doesn't take much to get going. I jumped in at Blue Lagoon and thought that I would try my skill against the K1's. The amazing thing was I could Keep up with them while they were all paddling together - the only time I fell behind was when they went into a sprint.






So what's the verdict?

The questions that I always ask when looking at a kayak are

1. How strong is it (there is nothing worse than spending money getting your kayak fixed after every second outing)

2. How fast is it ( getting to a spot 1st can sometimes mean you catching the fish. Speed also helps in strong currents and windy situations)

3. Stability (I have seen people tip over when gaffing fish and even while fighting fish)

4. Surf Handling (it's better to be dry than wet - it also helps in protecting your gear, a rolling kayak breaks and also messes up tackle)

The New Pinnacle Elite has in my mind met all of the above in its design which makes it a must have. It totally blew me away and I am already a big fan! Do yourself a favour and go test drive the new Pinnacle Elite!

Contact

+27 (0) 84 582 5322 (Cliff)

+27 (0) 72 305 4340 (Claire)

[email protected]


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Thats a nice looking ski , a bit unusual with the deep vee running all the way down the hull , has some nice ideas , and seems to move well through the water , Shaun , your no slouch with a race paddle in your hands , by the look of your style i would say you have done quite a bit of time in the K boats


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Good point Lapse and "that's all I've got to say about that"    
Cheers
Ant


----------



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

Lol - Pinnacle is looking for someone to import the yaks into Aus - The biggest problem is the shipping costs - need to have a full container sent to make it worth while but good opportunity to make something of it. That is why I haunt you guys with this yak  Still cool to see what is happening arround the world!


----------



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

Good News - Pinnacle will be in AUS soon  will keep you updated.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Interesting!


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Not only is apartheidt cruel and inhumane but its also impossible to spell!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Its a shame about all the rocker in that ski , i love to see innovative design as skis are my passion , , but hey guys why so much rocker


----------



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Bazzoo
The photo that was posted doesn't give a true reflection of the hull, it is actually pretty flat until the nose which is designed to ride the surf well and also punch the surf well - Here is another angle 









Here is an on water shot


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Shaun , what confirmed the rocker to me was when the paddler took off on the ski there was a fair amount of fishtailing ,indicating a fair amount of rocker i guess it would be OK in the surf , but i would rather paddle a flatter ski , just my opinion Shaun , and i guess your after opinions on the ski


----------



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

Yea definitely want opinions - they are always welcomed! I just thought the original photo made the kayak look like a banana.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

I think my next ski will be a choice of 3
Stealth 495 carbon
Stealth 575 fisha
or one of these suckers 
decisions decisions


----------



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

They are coming in - i will give the dates soonest


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

Shaun what do you use the rear hatch for live bait or dry store?


----------



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

I use the one for dead bait and the other for lunch, some guys convert one of the back hatches into a live bait well by adding a small pump which gets connected to their finder battery


----------



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

Check this out my mate took this wave today on the kayak!! check the re-entry!


----------



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

And here is me pulling in


----------



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Guys here is some of my messed up footage - Was the most Fun I've had in a long time!! cant believe how well these kayaks ride the waves!


----------



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

Here is another Tease - I hear that the OZ Kayaks are being made as we speak!!


----------



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

I will ask if I can post the details then you can start inquiring and ordering - I will try post later today for you


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Im a compulsive type of guy so [email protected]#$! it ill take one where do i send my coin ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

BrisbaneJamie said:


> The website I found with South African fisho Shaun Reid reviewing them has them priced at 6800 Ran which on ozferex currency converter translates to $ 855.00 Australian.
> 
> Jamie


Still got to add, freight from South Africa,any applicapable import duties or fees, and a mark up for a local distributor to that cost, the dollars will add up pretty quickly.

Kev


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Do a search of AreWeThereYet's posts and find the ones where he goes through the process of importing a yak from SA. Or next time your at Scarby there is every chance he may be out there to give you a first hand account of his importing stories. It really is a mission, some others might chime in also as I have read some horror stories about customs on the forum over the year, from guys trying to bring yaks into the country. Not saying it can't be done, just saying it's not as easy as making a purchase and getting them to send it over. Even when you do get it here, it can still turn up damaged, and it aint that easy to get sorted out, trust me, I know.....

Kev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Gotta agree with Kev about costs and risks.

Any business importing has fixed costs such as premises, public liability, staff and a zillion overheads, so expect your figure to be well over double that figure when bought retail.

Import it yourself and there are risks and several costs added to your buy price. Keza just bought a yak from OS...maybe ask him.

Trevor


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

.


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Heard something was in the pipeline re these boats and others so just hangin there. Hopefully we will know in the next few months, fingers crossed!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Just another Sh...(yawn) moment Missingdna.
Just like that garage full of game fishing lures or that comp in Africa that went strangely silent.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

missingdna said:


> im gunna keep chasing this as i like the look of the yak..... but either shaun will reply or be proven to be the twat he is beginning to resemble


Give us a "T" ...


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

spooled1 said:


> Just another Sh...(yawn) moment Missingdna.
> Just like that garage full of game fishing lures or that comp in Africa that went strangely silent.


The comp was great. Just needed better fishers from the Aussie contintigent. :shock:

Next time buddy, but it was fun.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

'W'..........


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I can see a pattern forming here.....


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

> Viewing profile - shaunreid
> 
> User avatar
> Regular Member
> ...


Hasn't even logged on since March.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Junglefisher said:


> Hasn't even logged on since March.


I guess he was probably looking for someone over here to import them.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Does it matter what he was up to? Either the yak is something we want in the Aussie marketplace or it isn't.

It's a pity that someone isn't importing them. In the mean time I've been checking the spec for the 475 v Pinacle. Interesting.


----------



## CameronH (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi guys i see these yaks are on the carbonology australia site so im assuming they are bringing them in .
Cheers Camo


----------

